# Eyes opened!



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

I was wondering when the baby mice I have would open their eyes, and this evening all of them have except two grey broken does. These two here are the two I'm keeping, little tan (black with a ginger belly and ears?) doe and a BEW (identical to father) buck. Marmite and Penfold, the father of Penfold is Danger Mouse so it had to be done xD


















I swear grow huge amounts every other day...


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are beautiful


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

cute babies 8D


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are beautiful! My little ones opened their eyes just after they were a week old but they had them open properly from about 14 days old they are not 3 and a half weeks old and jumping about like mad! It's brilliant to watch!


----------

